# Boxing day deals? What was your best deal?



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I picked up a new eheim canister filter at J&Ls boxing sale plus a hydor inline filter all 20% off,the eheim had the lowest price in the market then was discounted further! So sweet


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Non aqua related, I got a new washer and dryer for a grand


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Where do you find discus at 40% off already low prices? April's discus for sure. Will be order more fooish and plants at 40% off as well.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Another non aqua related.....My wife loves her new set of 4 Xmas tires....LOL


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes April has amazing prices! 
She has a shipment coming in on Wednesday and I can't wait to get some new fishies!


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

non fish related...angle grinder from kms tools reg $249.99 for $89.99 for hubby (SCORE!)

and for me he found a new flat screen 24" led samsung monitor so that its easier for me to do my photo editing...

so now we have to go to ikea tomorrow and get a new computer desk, wall unit syster to fit the new monitor....shucks...

Merry New Year!! Ahhahahaha (lets see who remembers movies)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Fish-wise, bought a Bariene tang from Sumatra (very rare) for $60 after the 30% discount.

LiveAquaria and other online petstores in the States sell the same fish for at least $200 if they ever get them in.

While not a huge deal, I picked up 4 packs of 16 AA Duracells for under $5 each, which is a real steal.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I finally got my 3 sting ray plecos!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> Non aqua related, I got a new washer and dryer for a grand


Which ones? We're in the market!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Kenmore from sears. Front loaders. I know the easher is 4cubic feet and the dryer is I think 7 and a bit. Originally 2 grand!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like the same ones I bought last year, kenmore frontloaders was over 2 reg I paid about a thousand and they are gentle on my clothes and clean really good.I like kenmore and have always had really good luck with them


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

bowman00 said:


> I finally got my 3 sting ray plecos!


glad to see you finally found them. which LFS did you end up finding them？


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

50% off!!!! All freshwater fish at Kind Ed's hands down!


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

I bought $150 adidas runners for $30. Shoes flew off the shelves fast, it emptied out pretty quick. I was lucky to grab a pair!


----------



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

i bought 210 gal aqauon tank from king eds for 705 dollars...i was pretty happy... i was shocked how heavy the tank is


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I didn't go out for any fishy deals and honestly didn't find much by way of spectacular sales this year, but I did get some AA batteries as well (like Anthony I was very pleased with that) and (like ShellDweller) earlier this month we got four new all-seasons, winter maintenance and tire alignment for our car. It makes a great difference to driving our car! 

Oh, and I got a pair of Waterford toasting flutes that they were clearing out at our local Hallmark store for $12.25! Too bad I didn't find those BEFORE the wedding...but I bought them for New Year's Eve instead.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

I was shocked to see 50" 1080P plasma tvs on sale for 570. Great deal. It seems as if electronics are really the only reason to go boxing day shopping.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Didn't get any items i was waiting for boxing day for...nothing too affordable unless it's refurbished . I think that in general there's some better sales during the year. More items are having their prices jacked up in the fall so that they can claim 70% off or buy one get one free for xmas, but when you read reviews you get an idea of what people are paying during year....(mainly thinking about ncix and clothing stores =P)


----------

